# Non-Chicago Schwinns



## AsenathPaneah (Apr 8, 2012)

I bought a bike that was advertised as a Schwinn Black Phantom. It has Schwinn engraved on almost every chrome part ( the rims, seat post, the pedals, etc). Everything looks fine. I mean it even has a lock under the extra wide fork and the tank and chainguard has the exact same curves as the originals on closeups. The only thing is that someone had apparently done an older restore because the "Black Phantom" on the chainguard had been painted over in red and that the fenders had to be replaced. It has Sturmey Archer brakes and the original train headlight. However, I looked up the serial number on the Schwinn Date Code website and can't find it. 
The website mentioned that it only lists Chicago built Schwinns. So, where were the non-Chicago built Schwinns made and is it possible to find serials for them? Does anyone know about the Non-Chicagos?
 Here is the Serial No:G271982


----------



## rlhender (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks like it would have been made August 23rd 1950


----------



## AsenathPaneah (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help! Did you find the date in a Schwinn book with non-Chicago Schwinns? I've got to get one but don't know where to start.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 9, 2012)

*Post Some Pics....*

All Schwinns including Phantoms were made in Chicago until the early 80's.The exception being some Schwinn Approved 10 speeds made in Japan beginning in the early 70's. Schwinn did make a replica of the 1950's Phantom around 1995-'96 to celebrate their 100th anniversary.These were made with Taiwanese parts and frames hand made in our country,California I believe.


----------

